# Optokoppler 5V DC und 1 mA stromaufnahme



## Spassbass (19 November 2021)

Hallo ich suche einen Optokoppler für Hutschienenmontage mit folgenden elektrischen Werten.
Eingang 5V DC und maximal 1 mA
Ausgang 24V DC - geht auf SPS Eingang.

Ich hab bis jetzt maximal Geräte mit 2,5mA gefunden. Der Hersteller gibt aber 1 mA vor.
Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee.


----------



## rlw (19 November 2021)

hallo, vielleicht findest du hier etwas.
gruß rlw

Pegelwandler


----------



## PN/DP (19 November 2021)

Du könntest einen Transistor als Stromverstärker vor den Optokoppler-Eingang schalten. Siehe Bild, falls aus dem Gerät 5VDC rauskommen, R > 4,7 kOhm
Welches Gerät genau willst Du an einen SPS-Eingang anschließen? Genauer Typ/Datenblatt/Handbuch?
Muß die Pegelanpassung unbedingt ein Optokoppler bzw. potentialfrei sein?

Harald


----------



## Spassbass (22 November 2021)

rlw schrieb:


> hallo, vielleicht findest du hier etwas.
> gruß rlw
> 
> Pegelwandler


Danke, ich werde mir die Pegelwandler heute mal ansehen.


----------



## Spassbass (22 November 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Du könntest einen Transistor als Stromverstärker vor den Optokoppler-Eingang schalten. Siehe Bild, falls aus dem Gerät 5VDC rauskommen, R > 4,7 kOhm
> Welches Gerät genau willst Du an einen SPS-Eingang anschließen? Genauer Typ/Datenblatt/Handbuch?
> Muß die Pegelanpassung unbedingt ein Optokoppler bzw. potentialfrei sein?
> 
> Harald


Es handelt sich um ein 1000V Netzteil, Datenblatt findest du hier:
Datenblatt

Die unten stehenden Anschlüsse müssen in eine ET200 SP eingelesen werden.

Es muss nicht unbedingt ein Optokoppler sein. Am liebsten wäre es mir wenn es ein fertiges Gerät für die Hutschiene wäre.


----------



## rlw (22 November 2021)

Hallo, 
da Du die ET200SP einsetzt, hast du mal probiert die Spannungspegel über eine Analog-Eingangskarte auszuwerten ?
(6ES7134-6FB00-0BA1)


----------



## illi (22 November 2021)

Da steht doch auch Imax=-10mA. Minus, weil der Strom in den Pin hineinfließt. Ich würde da eher eine Optokoppler in Open-Kollektor-Schaltung, also nach VCC, anschließen. Dazu wird wahrscheinlich das Netzteil seine Betriebsspannung an einem Pin bereitstellen. Mit 10mA geht so gut wie jeder Optokoppler. Oder du nimmst auf SPS-Seite Sink-Eingänge, die Strom liefern können.

Gruß Illi


----------



## Heinileini (22 November 2021)

Imax = -10 mA bei Uce = 0,3 V. Damit sollte ein OptoKoppler doch zu betreiben sein. 
Einziger Haken: die invertierte Logik. LED wird bei LowSignal vom Strom durchflossen.


----------



## Spassbass (25 November 2021)

Danke für euere Antworten,

wir werden es mit dem Signalumsetzer den rlw vorgeschlagen hat versuchen, laut Hersteller können die Geräte das.
Sobald ich die Geräte getestet habe werde ich euch noch einmal eine Rückmeldung geben.


----------

